# Digital Graphics



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been doing Digital Art (eg Photoshopping) for a while and Though I need a little brushing up on my skills, I could make some little forum signitures and avatars for you with your goaties

Or maybe a nicely presented photo for your sites?

I dunno Im just bored with the holidays and I really want to get back into it

Here are some horse heads I have made with me "Line Art"

Clydesdale









Quarter Horse









Black









The first thing I tried..Foal









Sorry I just had to show those off

But i do different styles...Like making pictures look purty









Or mooshing 2 pics together to make one
Mare and Foal infront of Barn-
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r68/hlnutbag/marefoaloldbarn2.jpg
Butterfly
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r68/hlnutbag/kt2.jpg
Andalusian Horse in Autumn
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r68/hlnutbag/evavalley.jpg
Pony in flowerpath on mountain
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r68/hlnutbag/mistyfoot12.jpg
ONE of my FAVES!
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r68/hlnutbag/teawantinstud.jpg

As you see, I have had a history of horse sim games (shhh!)
Sorry about the overload, just wanted to give a couple of examples

so post if you are interested!! :dance:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and I also completely removed a halter and leadrope off this horse


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that is so awesome. . . . :drool:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that is really good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful .....................


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so i have to ask this

how do you get the little icon to show up on the side bar under your name??

im really curious

and how do you make one?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

never mind!! got it!!

nerdy boyfriends are the best!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

rofl

OH! Do ya'll like my avatar?! I drew him *pats*

Mind you, i could never do it again >.<


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

It's very nice. I have these spur of the moment times when I can draw a masterpiece, but the moments never last and I can never draw them again :shrug: .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

SAME HERE!!! i drew this picture of a PRE stallion that i love! and i cant draw anything after it haha

now to figure out the scanner


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Set your nerd bf to the task xD

I figured out how to use the scanner when i was like, 10.

Probably before that LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha thats true!!
nerdy boyfriends!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Piccolo--- how much would you charge to have a avatar/signiture done with a silver leaf, goaties on there and then my herd name? Thankx!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Nothing xD

Its for free coz im not the best lol... Just email me all the pictures and things you want done to 
[email protected]

and I will get to it as soon as I can


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

you are so nice . . . . :hug: could you try sometime? keep me in mind when you aren't busy . . .would be so grateful . . . I am going to wait til my Nigies come home, then snap some pix and send you some . . . .thanks a billion!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

well im not free today, which reminds me i need to go and get ready, im going to town for the day lol

Just mail them and i will get them hopefully tuesday or maybe even tonight.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

shot you an email . . . .


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some more picture so look at:
The red things on the roosters leg are covers for his spurs so he won't hurt the hens when they do their thing :shocked:























Suellen


----------

